# In Memory of King 6-26-2010



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

I never thought I would be here so soon for my Baby King. He was 7yrs young. King was just diagnosed with Feline HIV on 6-6-2010. He just downward spiraled from there. It was an out of nowhere shock for me. He was perfectly fine, and then just stopped eating about a week before he was tested positive for HIV. 

I could have never asked for a better cat. I love and have loved all of my animals, but King was just extra special. And everyone who know him, would tell you the same. He was such a personality. A lover, a lap cat... I would him on his back and blow on his belly and he loved it.  He would make us laugh when he would run and jump like a dog would to beg for attention. 

I am glad to have had the time I did with him and to give him a happy home for the 6years I had him. Before I adopted him from the ASPCA, he was living in an abusive home. He had been brought back to the shelter 2 times. And on arriving the second time, he had been shot in the side with a beebee gun. I saw him on the website, and he had look like a very scared and possibly mean cat. Which would understand why the girl told me not many people had wanted to come see him. But I didn't care. When we arrived and went to his cage, he was hiding in the back. But as soon as I called him to come, he came right out and climbed up on my shoulders. And I am talking all 15lbs of him, haha. I feel in love with him and took him home right away. He knew from then on he would have nothing but love. And that was what we both showed each other during his life. 

I will forever miss him. And will think about all the happy memories he gave me. As though I know he is better off where he is and is no longer suffering. He was just such a huge impact in my life, that I can't help but shed a tear for him every moment I think about him. 


Miss you always King, Kingers, Little Bubby. 
Here are some pictures of him during his life with me.


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat passing. No matter how much it hurts, remember you gave him a good home with lots of TLC. I'm sure he would have thanked you if he could have talked!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how bad you feel I had to go through same thing 5 months ago.. Time will heel your pain. Keep thinking of all good memories. HE is in better place now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

King was a handsome man! What a wonderful safe life he had with you. Im sure he loved every second and was grateful you rescued him and gave him a wonderful home. When they leave us early it is crushing. Sounds like he packed all his love & personality into those short 6 years. I wish there were more people like you who would see past a former bad home and give more kitties like him a chance. You have a big heart. I enjoy the sweet pictures of him esp the one sleeping with the kitten and the one wrestling. You could tell he was a "big love". May all the good times you had with him comfort you while you mourn his loss.


----------

